
Ask HN: What Open Source Projects Are You Working On? - enonevets
Just curious what sort of open source projects everyone here is working on, particularly if you started one.<p>What are they? Please share :)
======
jjjbokma
A static micro blog / site generator [0]. There is a Python and a Perl
version. Both generate the same site given the same input. Example site:
[http://plurrrr.com/](http://plurrrr.com/)

[0] [https://github.com/john-bokma/tumblelog](https://github.com/john-
bokma/tumblelog)

